

Is bitbucket down or it's just me? - kull


======
kull
Looks like some problems out there
[http://status.bitbucket.org](http://status.bitbucket.org)

------
15characterlimi
I really hope their high database load isn't a symptom of a hacking attempt or
something like that

~~~
c23gooey
This was my first thought too. I really hope there isnt some router or switch
somewhere in their network that was just pwned.

------
moeadham
This happens quite often

------
davesque
Not just you.

------
hiharryhere
Down for me

------
jake-g
bitbucket is down

